# MAR - Minimal Acceptable Requirement



## Finwe (Nov 5, 2015)

I came across a metric called MAR. It is a measurement used for measuring worker output. It is the what management will minimally accept.

I think it could apply very well to the bedroom. 

What is your minimal acceptable requirement for you? What is your spouses?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Finwe said:


> I came across a metric called MAR. It is a measurement used for measuring worker output. It is the what management will minimally accept.
> 
> I think it could apply very well to the bedroom.
> 
> What is your minimal acceptable requirement for you? What is your spouses?


Read the rules for this forum. This thread breaks forum rules.


----------

